

Summingbird – Streaming MapReduce with Scalding and Storm - freeslugs
https://github.com/twitter/summingbird

======
juliangamble
There are a number of custom analytics approaches that have been used at
Twitter. One of the authors of the Summingbird framework, Sam Ritchie - has
also worked on Cascalog (Clojure mapreduce library).

You can see a presentation about a Clojure solution in Cascalog to a similar
set of problems by Sam Ritchie here: "Cascalog 2 - Streaming MapReduce in
Clojure" [https://speakerdeck.com/sritchie/cascalog-2-dot-0-datalog-
in...](https://speakerdeck.com/sritchie/cascalog-2-dot-0-datalog-in-realtime)

------
phaefele
After building a large Hadoop simulation environment and contemplating how to
use the same codebase in a streaming fashion, Summingbird seems like an
exciting answer. I am concerned that I don't see much discussion around its
use online and wonder what its adoption is like. Are people using it? I wonder
if the usage of new terms like "moniod" scares people away.

------
venantius
Not to be negative, but I'm not sure why this is on HN - Summingbird has been
open source for most of the last year.

